# Dual 444C vs Dual 400C



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

It is time to ditch the single 380.

Searched everywhere, can't find the fill rate of the 444s from 110 to 145, so I can't really compare it to the 400s.

I know that two 400s will do 110 to 145 in 45 seconds, which is definitely faster than two 444s, not sure by how much.

While 400s are faster, they do have a higher amp draw, that concerns me.

Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

i have a volt meter in my car and have 2 400s and car stays consistently at 12.5volts when they kick on, after they go off volts are back at 13.5

Hope that helps a little bit for you :thumbup:


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

I dont know the exact specs off the top of my head, but im pretty sure dual 444's have less amp draw than the 400s but are slower.

One advantage of the 444s is that they are 100% duty [email protected] and [email protected], so they dont need as much rest as the 400s which are 33%


EDIT:


> DUAL 444C
> P/N 44432 - Chrome
> 12-Volt
> Permanent Magnetic Motor
> ...





> DUAL 400C
> P/N 40013
> 12-Volt
> Permanent Magnetic Motor
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I just bought a set of dual 444's to try out and they're great.

It's basically a 480 with a 1/4" leader line.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

I vote dual 400c's  They're fast.... real fast.  Car looks sick!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

yes, the 400's fill very quickly. however, the amp draw on a dual pack is over 50 amps whereas the 444's is in the mid to high 30's. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

